# Standard size for neck tag



## neto45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello,

wondering what is a "Standard" size for a screen printed neck tag with size info and the other info. Any thoughts? 

Thanks!


----------



## Olperez1 (Feb 24, 2013)

I just did some with plastisol transfers, not bigger than 3 x 3 if you are adding a logo, if its just size and care instructions than 2 x 2..........but again its a plastisol transfer directly onto the inside of the shirt not on a tag that is sewn on to the collar.

Good luck and post some pics if you do them.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There is no standard. I've made them as small as 2 by 1 and as large as 4 by 6. Put down everything you want to say, make the text and logo the size you want it, and let that determine the size.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Nothing is standard these days.....


----------



## Rapidtags (Feb 2, 2010)

Nothing is really 'standard'. It really depends on the overall shape of your logo. It may need to be a bit larger if there are fine details. Or, it can be small if the logo has bold images. The label should fit the overall theme of the product. For swimwear or lingerie, the labels will be small. For hoodies or mens t-shirts it can be larger. Hope that helps. I just posted a blog on my website about this very topic and give 4 tips to creating the right size label.


----------



## buildyourdream (Aug 21, 2013)

I use plastisol transfers as well. Mine are 3 x 2.5 inches.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Can folks post some examples to give others ideas?.....


----------

